# Callin' Help



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Peeps-

I am new to this forum and to the wonderful world of waterfowl hunting. I have gone out a few times this year in SW Minnesota and haven't had much luck. I just purchased teo calls yesterday Knight & Hale Pit boss, and Double Nasty 2 Duck call. I really don't know waht i'm doin when i call, Ne help would be greatly appreciated to duck and goose callin tips! Like what words do you say into it, the only thing really no is how to hold it?

Over and Out
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

hey welcome to the site :beer:

what town in sw minnesota

if you haven't practiced much i would just leave the call home until you have mastered the basics until then no calling is better than bad calling, i learned that my first year hunting


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I from town of Sanborn y?


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

just wondering im from pipestone so im also located in SW minnesota


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well ive got my goose call down great in only couple weeks of practicing all the time. it takes time and patience


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Come on guys please help me out!! Like what noises or words do u say into duck and geese calls?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

there was a post a while back on what sounds to make

it kind of depends on the person who teaches you

i would recomend buying a goose calling video though they sure do help alot


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

check out....callingducks.com..... lots of audio for the listening...and its not so much 'the words you say' as it is how you say them....bring the air from the diaphragm...and do what you can to mimic what you here.......
tucka..tucka.. tucka... does give a start though along with repeated...lengthening bzzz bzzzzz bzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzzzzzz
but honestly check out callingducks.com excellent audio from alot of champion callers and great advice for both ducks and geese.....good luck and always practice.....
:beer:


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

on the callin' geese 2.0 video it says to say ah-ih ah-ih for your greating call, hee-yaw for your moan and the comeback call is the moan except faster kind of extend your bottom jaw on the yaw part, for the feeding growl you jsut make a gargling sound into the call, and like cuppedncommited said dont puff up your cheeks when you calling, keep your tongue down and dont move it. the best way to learn tho is from a calling video mine was like $20 or something. it was well worth the money


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't ask me I can barely call a Cow - MOOOO.

Try searching the past forum you will be amazed at on the information available. Go to the forum page and at the middle top is a search function.

Make sure to select the duck or goose forum only, or you will bet all kinds of reponses.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Buy a calling tips video this will help you out the most
:beer:

Whack'um & Stack'um Boys


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

i used the primos video that came with a call and it worked great
plus theres hunting footage...


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

make a pbbbbbbbbbbbb sound with ur lips


----------



## Jaredhuntsalot (Oct 22, 2006)

make a pbbbbbbbbbbbb sound with ur lips


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I noticed u got the pit boss. That call comes with a dvd and it is very instructive-listen to what the guy has to say and you'll learn. Dont get so frustrated with the call and drop kick it like i did  Just be patience with it and itll come

Lindberg


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Murmor, Honk, Double Cluck, Moan, and Cluck

The Murmo- Simply Start Off by bringing to mouth to the call and kind of blowing into the call lightly GRRGRRGRRGRRR or to try it first just get it into GRRRRRRR GRRRR GRRR GRRR

The Honk- Probably the easisest thing to do on a goose call... Simply say Who-Whit into the call.

Cluck- Once u get this down u can do doubles...just say whit like the honk only without the WHO.... once u get the cluck down add some murmors onto the begging of it. so it would be like grrwhit grrwhit grrrgrrgrrgrrwhit whit.

Moan- Can be used as the comeback call..just do it like grrrrrrWAAAAAA or WAAAAAAAAAA.

Check Out Goose Talk on CallingDucks.com for more info and if u want a cd or dvd get Shawn Stahls Honker Talk, Zink The Art Of Paralyzing, or Bad Grammar


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

in my calls i like to say *grrrrr it* and once you mastered that say it faster i aslo like to *dadadadada it *that is the fieding call according to tim grounds so i hopoe those to help you and for a double cluck i say 
*it it* really fast and it works for me


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I think this will get you going in the right direction.

Calling Ducks

Calling Geese


----------

